# PSI Bolt-action Cartridge Pen - Loose Handle



## W3DRM (Nov 15, 2012)

I have made six of the PSI Cartridge pens (Item # PKCP8000) w/camo bodies. They are very popular. However, I am now getting reports from my customers (as well as a brand-new one I just finished) that the handle on the bolt-action piece has either fallen-off or twists freely on the pen.

A report has been sent to PSI but so far, no response from them.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Two of the defect reports have been from active-duty military customers in Afghanistan. Not sure how any repair could be done since the lever arm appears to be just pressed in the slide mechanism and there is no room for even attempting to get just a drop of CA or other cement down into that area without affecting the operation.

Any comments or ideas?


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 15, 2012)

IIRC the bolt actually unscrews off from the sliding mechanism that pushes the ink cartridge forward


----------



## Silverado (Nov 15, 2012)

I also had the same problem. It can be fixed with a 4" bladed #1 phillips screw driver. Loosen the Phillips screw that is inside cap, then unscrew the bolt lever. Add a little red or blue loctite threadlocker to the threads on the bolt lever. Reinstall lever and then snug down phillips screw in side the cap.
 Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 15, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> IIRC the bolt actually unscrews off from the sliding mechanism that pushes the ink cartridge forward


 
seamus7227 - Thank you for the reply! You are absolutely correct. Looking at the one I have with the loose lever, the lever handle is screwed onto the sliding mechanism. I am going to try to use a small dab of Loctite to hold it in place. I'll try the blue Loctite first but expect the red permanent type would be the best to use to prevent loosening in the future.

If this works, then I will make that a new step whenever get an order for a new cartridge pen - just to make certain it doesn't happen after thepen is in the hands of the customer. I don't know about any of you but, I hate customer complaints! :biggrin:


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 15, 2012)

Silverado said:


> I also had the same problem. It can be fixed with a 4" bladed #1 phillips screw driver. Loosen the Phillips screw that is inside cap, then unscrew the bolt lever. Add a little red or blue loctite threadlocker to the threads on the bolt lever. Reinstall lever and then snug down phillips screw in side the cap.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tim


 
Tim - Not sure what you are referring to. I do not see any phillips-head screw on my PSI cartridge pen? The cap does unscrew but the slide won't come out due to the threaded fitting for the cap/clip assy. I can easily get to the internal slide so will just place a tiny bit of Loctite on the threads of the lever itself and then replace it in the slide body. No other diassembly is required to do this.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 15, 2012)

Now this is some great information!  I just took all my stock (made and unmade) apart and applied Locktite.   Thanks



Silverado said:


> I also had the same problem. It can be fixed with a 4" bladed #1 phillips screw driver. Loosen the Phillips screw that is inside cap, then unscrew the bolt lever. Add a little red or blue loctite threadlocker to the threads on the bolt lever. Reinstall lever and then snug down phillips screw in side the cap.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Silverado (Nov 15, 2012)

W3DRM said:


> Silverado said:
> 
> 
> > I also had the same problem. It can be fixed with a 4" bladed #1 phillips screw driver. Loosen the Phillips screw that is inside cap, then unscrew the bolt lever. Add a little red or blue loctite threadlocker to the threads on the bolt lever. Reinstall lever and then snug down phillips screw in side the cap.
> ...


 
Hi Don

There is a small screw in the top cap that has to be loosened first. 
This screw actually locks the lever in place so the threadlocker is just another way to stop it from loosening..
The screw acts as a set screw ,much like a Allen screw. It can only be reached by a long bladed Phillips when it is already assembled.

Any other help or info just shoot me a PM

Tim


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 16, 2012)

Silverado said:


> W3DRM said:
> 
> 
> > Silverado said:
> ...


 

Tim - excellent input! I just looked at the top part of the assy and can now see the phillips-head screw. When I loosen the screw, the lever easily moves about. So, this does look like a fix albeit not a very good one IMHO since it appears to be prone to loosening. Use of something like Locktite may still be the best solution to the problem. The loose screw solution is only going to come back again and again.

So, my recommendation is that for pens that have already been sold and are in the field that we send our customers (if we know who they are, that is) a short note letting them know there may be some loosening of the lever and that it can easily be corrected by tightening the phillips-head inside the upper portion of the pen.

Some sample text for this might be as follows:

-----------
To tighten-up the lever so it does not swivel when using the pen, follow these instructions:

Unscrew the bullet point and remove the spring and pen cartridge (being careful not to lose the spring). Once the bullet-point, spring and cartridge are removed, move the lever slide so it sits in the position as if you were going to write with the pen. Then, take a small 4" #1 Phillips-head screw-driver and insert it in the hole the cartridge came out of. Then, with the lever perpendicular to the body of the pen, tighten the screw so the lever is no longer easily moved. This should result in the lever not moving when you activate the pen cartridge for writing mode. DO NOT over-tighten the screw as you may damage the internal workings of the slide.
-----------

For pens that have not left our shops, I would recommend that we use the Locktite method so we don't have to worry about the issue in the future.

Thanks to everyone who gave input on this issue. Together I think we may have resolved a problem that could nag all of us for a long time.

EDIT - FWIW, I have found another three of my new cartridge pen kits with loose levers. The phillips-head screw wasn't even tight straight out of the kit packaging. CHECK YOU KITS  CAREFULLY!!!...


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not send the 'tighten the screw' message to my customers.  My message would be 'If you have any problem with any item you bought from me, contact me and I will fix it'.

Also, I would send new pens to those customers who are deployed and report the problem.  I'd consider this penance for originally sending them a substandard item.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 16, 2012)

W3DRM said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC the bolt actually unscrews off from the sliding mechanism that pushes the ink cartridge forward
> ...


'Blue' should be sufficient for this use.  I use it to lock down the transmissions of cigar and elegant beauty pens.  I've never has a problem with them coming loose and it still allows me to break it free if I ever need to remove the transmission.


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 16, 2012)

After making about 5 of these I had the same thing happen, so now since I only make them with the modification every one of them gets blue loctite.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Nov 17, 2012)

Question guys. Why not apply loctite to the threads of the Phillips  screw instead of the 'bolt' action screw?


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 19, 2012)

RosezPenZ said:


> Question guys. Why not apply loctite to the threads of the Phillips  screw instead of the 'bolt' action screw?



Either (or both) will work.


----------



## KenV (Nov 19, 2012)

If you want to make the bolt close like a rifle, reverse the handle before you use the loctite.


----------



## W3DRM (Nov 28, 2012)

RosezPenZ said:


> Question guys. Why not apply loctite to the threads of the Phillips  screw instead of the 'bolt' action screw?



Putting the Loctite on the phillips screw isn't going to guarantee that the lever itself isn't going to turn. The tip of the screw is nothing more than a friction fit and won't stop the lever from eventually working loose. Of course if the Loctite on the screw gets on the tip of the screw then some of it will transfer to the lever and give the same results. Guess it's just another way of getting a similar result.


----------

